# 2 big suitcases



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm counting the days till retirement and a move to the PI. I plan to travel light. So I'm asking all you ex-pats, "What would you pack?" What do you miss from the USA? 
How about you divers, any equipment you would be sure to bring with? Remember, two big suitcases. Don't be afraid to have some fun with it. 
Thanks for all the past posts, it's been an education, Ken


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

kenslvr said:


> I'm counting the days till retirement and a move to the PI. I plan to travel light. So I'm asking all you ex-pats, "What would you pack?" What do you miss from the USA?
> How about you divers, any equipment you would be sure to bring with? Remember, two big suitcases. Don't be afraid to have some fun with it.
> Thanks for all the past posts, it's been an education, Ken


Not much i would worry about....


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If you said what would you put in a shipping container that would be a different story...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kenslvr said:


> I'm counting the days till retirement and a move to the PI. I plan to travel light. So I'm asking all you ex-pats, "What would you pack?" What do you miss from the USA?
> How about you divers, any equipment you would be sure to bring with? Remember, two big suitcases. Don't be afraid to have some fun with it.
> Thanks for all the past posts, it's been an education, Ken


Ken,

When I made the move here years ago I did exactly that. Two check-thru suitcases, one carry-on and one large box that cost an extra $100.00us to bring.

Looking back I think it would have been possible to bring even less than I did. Most important things are mainly light weight clothing. Important documents need to be hand carried in a carry on bag and NEVER trusted to checked baggage due to possibility of lost baggage. 

Check thru bags can be packed with a few nick-nacks and even kitchen stuff with your clothing.

Some people want to have more "stuff" sent over and that can be done by friends or family sending packed boxes by freight forwarding companies such as LBC. If you know your address here or that of a trusted individual, you can send these boxes yourself before you leave. They will take two to three months to get here and are delivered to your door.


Jet Lag..


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ken, 
Does your airline / ticket allow you to check in 2 suitcases? Excess weight is expensive. I would check with them re cost. If the things you're bringing are worth it, fine. 
Welcome and Mabuhay!


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I came with carry on and the clothes on my back. I sent everything via shipping boxes. In hind sight there are things I would bring that are difficult to find here. But thats just me such as Dog toys, Halloween decorations, chemlites, fly catchers, tile anti slip just to name a feww


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

If you take Vitamins, buy a few of the big containers of mult-vitamins from Wal-mart. Quality Vitamins are quite expensive in the PI.

I gave up using regular luggage years ago. (gets destroyed easily and they weigh too much). Each time I return to the states I order 2ea. 20" x 20" x 20" boxes on u-hauls website. The 60" is below all Airline maximums. I then place them in 2ea fold up Balikbayan Box covers that you can order online or purchase in the PI. I stuff as much as I can under the 50lb max and I fill the any remaining space with bed pillows bought from Wal-Mart. You can buy a luggage scale at Wal-Mart for around $7.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I use two of the heavy plastic military type footlockers with wheels. Much cheaper than a good suitcase, can put lot in them and still make weight and they take a good beating before maybe get cracked...did 6 round trips before finally got a crack in one. Any meds? Bring large supply first time. If you go home 1x per yr as we will, just travel near empty going back U.S bring em and load em up again


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Walmart has these 26(?)-in rolling duffle bags for $15. They compress into a small zippered package, unzip and you have this huge bag that holds a ton. Very durable also. Just zip it back up and bring home for the next trip, plus cheap enough to be disposable and leave behind. 

I've also used rolling Igloo rolling coolers as luggage to leave in the PI so I have one there lol


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

When I came here in Sept 2008, I packed everything in my overnight case, put it inside my 2 suitor with some additional items, locked it up, put it inside my 3 suitor, locked it up, and my photo gear inside my carryon backpack. We now have 3 pieces of luggage plus 2 identical backpacks. I didn't have to pay extra for the weight because everything weighed less than what 2 pieces of check in luggage would weigh. My backpack never left my sight and fit in the overhead rack on the aircraft. The other one was inside the 2 suitor.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I did the same (came over only with 2 checked bags) 7 years ago.

Only bring gadgets that are 220v or universal (110-240v). 

Musts to bring;

Important papers (Divorce decree, Birth Certificate, DD214, etc.).
Checks
Cash (at least $3000)
Credit Cards
IDs (Passport, Driver’s License, etc.)
Some kind of VOIP phone (either device or mobile App on your cell) account
Good computing device (Tablet or Laptop)
Good surge protector
Any meds that you may be taking (as much as you can get)
A couple of nice shirts and jeans to wear whenever you visit the Embassy (it seems everyone ends up going there at least once for a multitude of reasons).

Things that are hard to find here;

Clothes in larger US Sizes (XL and up)
Shoes in large sizes (11 and up)

Anything else you can have shipped via a Cargo Forwarder.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> I did the same (came over only with 2 checked bags) 7 years ago.
> 
> Only bring gadgets that are 220v or universal (110-240v).
> 
> ...


Very good list Jon. Makes me think of just one more imperative item: 

Make sure to bring a COMPLETE set of medical records if they exist. Also, any and all X-rays. Despite our current health; medical issues will arise as we age and medical treatment and or hospital says are inevitable.
Doctors and hospitals here will not share or send for medical records as they do in our home countries. So having these with you can in a literal sense be a life saver..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

What I have found in my limited time here is that everything is available or at least an acceptable substitute is available.

However the main issue is getting quality stuff, not china made knockoffs, counterfeit foods, medicines or toiletries etc.

So what I brought was stuff that was unique, mementos etc and some stuff that I specifically wanted original quality brand name merchandise.


----------

